# Powells Specs In Beersmith?



## jimmyjack (6/8/06)

I have recently been a victim of theft and had my laptop stolen, which had my copy of beersmith on it.  I have just downloaded another version and do not have the specs for powells. Does anyone have the beersmith specs that i just cut and paste into the grain directory??

Cheers, JJ


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/8/06)

jimmyjack said:


> I have recently been a victim of theft and had my laptop stolen, which had my copy of beersmith on it.  I have just downloaded another version and do not have the specs for powells. Does anyone have the beersmith specs that i just cut and paste into the grain directory??
> 
> Cheers, JJ



Hi JJ

This is my grain data base of the powells malt.
View attachment grain.bsm

but be careful, don't replace your grain database with it only cut and paste what you need or you will lose all your own info.

Cheers
Andrew


----------

